# RESOLVED: Stray tricolor bunny in Southern California looking for a new home



## missyscove (Dec 4, 2013)

One of my vet school classmates has found a stray rabbit. She has two rabbits of her own with no room for a third and this is the second time she's found a stray (the first rabbit and her subsequent litter of kits were eventually placed with a rescue). She's hoping to find a rescue that can take them but finding a forever home first would be ideal. 
"Bunny" (they don't want to name him and get too attached) is probably about a year old. He's an adorable tricolor buck but will soon be neutered. When she found him he had some sort of mites and a few ticks, but after treatment with revolution that's cleared up. He's currently on a round of doxycycline in case he picked anything up from the ticks but has otherwise been given a clean bill of health from the vet.
They found him on one of their evening walks. They sat with him for about half an hour and then he let them pick him up. They already had travel plans and I was petsitting their buns for them so I got a chance to get to know him then. He's incredibly friendly and runs up to you for pets; definitely more friendly than either of the rabbits I've had for a year. We're confident he was in a home but no one seems to be looking for him and he wasn't microchipped so chances are he was "set free."  He's also an excellent climber and escaped from his pen in their spare bathroom so now he's claimed the whole bathroom (including the counter top) as his own. He'll need either his own room, a very tall ex-pen, or a cage with a top on it in order to contain him. 

He's currently located in Chino Hills, CA but we have classmates traveling to various parts of the state and country in about 2.5-3 weeks and could probably find him a ride just about anywhere.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 5, 2013)

He is so cute--just wish we weren't full.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 12, 2013)

This little cutie is being neutered today and then will be ready for a new forever home.


----------



## Tauntz (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh, I hope one of our members here can give him a good bunny home! He is such a lovely bunny. Bet he will be good with agility training!


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh my, he is adorable! I love his little spots. It is too bad that I live in NY.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 12, 2013)

He is BEYOND cute! I hope he finds a wonderful forever home


----------



## missyscove (Dec 12, 2013)

Isn't he?! And these are all pictures I took of him while I was avoiding touching him (we knew he had mites that he'd been treated for the day before and I didn't want to pass anything on to her other buns or my buns just in case) but he was so curious. I've heard he's turned into quite the snuggle bunny since then too.


----------



## mmfh (Dec 14, 2013)

Omg he is cute. Hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2013)

That face definitely says "I want to snuggle!"


----------



## selbert (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow what a cutie pie! I wish I lived in California (or at least the US), I would take him in in a heart beat! Always room for one more  
I hope he finds a forever home soon!


----------



## LumLumPop (Dec 29, 2013)

He's so darling! I live in California too! I wish I could take him but I can't . I hope he finds a forever home!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 20, 2014)

This little bunny has been adopted according to the rescue's website.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear that. He was such a cutie!! 

Vanessa


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 20, 2014)

Bravo!!


----------

